# Is >98% purity Sodium Hydroxide ok for soap making?



## LeitrimLass (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi, 
Total novice here. Am currenty getting my supplies together for a first attempt at soap-making. My local hardware store has caustic soda (>98% purity Sodium Hydroxide) which works out alot cheaper than the 99% purity product (which states that it is suitable for soap-making) available on ebay for example. So, my question is, can I go with the >98% product? Is it safe/ suitable for making soap?

Thanks for your help and support 
Lorna


----------



## carebear (Aug 11, 2009)

depends on what the  other 2% is - but probably.


----------



## donniej (Aug 12, 2009)

Look up the MSDS sheet for the product, it will tell you what the other 2% is.  

It's probably just water but I'd want to check first...


----------



## LeitrimLass (Aug 12, 2009)

*Thanks a mill for that...*

I guess if I check the product name, I'll find that sheet on the internet, right?


----------

